# Threadfin Rainbowfish



## tariqkieran007 (Mar 31, 2016)

Just sharing some of my threadfin rainbowfish photos. Feel free to add your own too!


----------



## cb1021 (Sep 21, 2009)

Amazing. You use flash?


----------



## tariqkieran007 (Mar 31, 2016)

Sometimes I use flash, but not always. It's a challenge with rainbowfish cause they flash/change their colours and patterns throughout the day, which then looks different even more depending on the way the lighting is at any given time of the day. Keeps it interesting anyway lol

Here's a little iPhone video from today of three Threadfin males in my little jungle:


----------



## da_realness (Jul 29, 2016)

Beautiful jungle

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## tariqkieran007 (Mar 31, 2016)

Caught a couple when they turned their colours up quite a bit!


----------



## jagsters (Nov 1, 2017)

Hi have you had any trouble with them ,nice pic by the way


----------



## tariqkieran007 (Mar 31, 2016)

jagsters said:


> Hi have you had any trouble with them ,nice pic by the way


Thanks. Nope. No trouble with them at all. Their throats are pretty small, so I just make sure that they have tiny food especially when they're young. I only have males, so haven't tried raising fry yet


----------



## iamaloner (Dec 20, 2014)

tariqkieran007 said:


> Thanks. Nope. No trouble with them at all. Their throats are pretty small, so I just make sure that they have tiny food especially when they're young. I only have males, so haven't tried raising fry yet


What camera are you shooting with?

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------

